# Photo of Month - November



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into photo of the month for November!

This month CheeryChicks will be offering their CK2 Waterer to the winner of the photo of the month!






​
http://cheerychicks.com/store/index...s_id=2&zenid=f4d70f383e1e81086031401a1bf974d1



> The CK2 Chicken KOOLER is made for the medium sized backyard flock. This 3.5 gallon pail with the standard "EZ Access Lid" and Level Hanger offers a larger volume of water than the CK1, and has 3 drinker valves. The transparent Blue pail allows you to monitor the water level for your birds. With the "EZ Access Lid" opening you can quickly add water, vitamins, and electrolytes to your Chicken KOOLER. Set yourself free from dumping contaminated chicken water! (Patent Pending)NO HANDLING CHARGE


Thanks to CheeryChicks for this awesome donation!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Pear tree blossoms


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

He keeps insisting he's a chicken


----------



## spplested (Apr 26, 2013)

*Photo of the month*

Mrs Apricot Jam


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries into photo of the month for November!











BB red bantams


----------



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Tack a look at Jenny Shirley


----------



## chucksmum (Oct 4, 2013)

*4 Polands*

4 unnamed Polands at 6 weeks old catching some rays.


----------



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Maeble, Phanny, Shirley, Esther, and Viola. And cat Moozie checking out the new family members.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Alyviah & Josie


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Taking a nap in the food dish









Homework buddy's









Hey mom whatcha dooin?


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Piper,Goldie and Pingu in a cardboard basket


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

My broody light Sussex speckle


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Some of my flock!


----------



## MaineChick (Jul 24, 2013)

Would you like a bean, Henrietta?


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

i weigh to much for me to be able to walk... huff puff


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

We just received confirmation of this month's prize, a CK2 waterer from CheerChicks!

http://www.chickenforum.com/f50/photo-month-november-6925/#post75900

Be sure to get entered!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Little Opal


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey now! What's this stuff?!


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes what would you like sir!


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nosey little Cochin chick-first photo
Eda, Faye and their chicks-second photo


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok Hennie I'll show you one more time, do it this way not in the dirt


----------



## jbrache (Nov 17, 2013)

That's my boy beau!


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Roger 
The flock
And the teens


----------



## dademoss (Jul 8, 2012)

The ladies in their winter home:


----------



## Inglewoody (Jun 22, 2012)

Try this one by my son...


----------



## Chandler_Chicken (Feb 25, 2013)

Omega Rooster


----------



## mselainey (Jun 9, 2013)

*Rosie in the Basil*

This is Rosie, in the basil..


----------



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweetie and Wilbur


----------



## copper_roe (Mar 5, 2013)

*Watching over the flock*

Rusty roo is watching over his girls....


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Is there a bird on my head?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thy sure love that grass pile.


----------



## rosielee72 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes I'd love to enter! I'm not sure how, so I decided to drop this note to you. If this isn't right please let me know!


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

*Photo of the Month*

Photo of the month. My daughter and her kelso pullet


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

rosielee72 said:


> Yes I'd love to enter! I'm not sure how, so I decided to drop this note to you. If this isn't right please let me know!


you gotta post A picture.


----------



## sbon2727 (Aug 17, 2013)

*First egg! (don't mind the photo bomb) lol*

Just a couple of country folks (Yoopers, to be exact) trying to bring some country to our city kids! Loving our backyard chickens!!


----------



## sbon2727 (Aug 17, 2013)

i can't figure out how to delete?


----------



## ksulli09 (Jul 22, 2013)

*chuck norris chicken?!*

live action!


----------



## petsbuster (Dec 18, 2012)

Finding a new perch!


----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Barn Cats in the window


----------



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

Got the perfect place to hang a waterer like this.


----------



## Peggi (Feb 28, 2013)

*Bruce Wayne*










Picture not showing in this post. Trying again below. Now sure how to delete a post?


----------



## Peggi (Feb 28, 2013)

*Bruce Wayne*


----------



## rosielee72 (Jun 5, 2013)

My pretty girl Aretha Franklin. For the photo of the month for November


----------



## AlbanyDog (Oct 4, 2012)

My Sizzle Pullet after she was mauled by a dog (10/01). I didn't think she would make it she was so cold, muddy and in shock when I found her covered in mud just after dark, but a warm bath, lots of warm Nutra-Drench and few hours wrapped in the heat-pad perked her right up. I fed her NatureWise Feather Fixer for the first time and 20 days later she was well on her way to her full feathered fluffiness!


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

*Giveaway*







Strawberries

Nostalgia for warmer days...


----------



## chelseyweezi (Sep 10, 2013)

My beautiful Buff Orpington pullet.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Gretchen (hen)

Lucy & Beverly (2 Roos)


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

rosielee72 said:


> My pretty girl Aretha Franklin. For the photo of the month for November


I have a black/lav Orp hen with the same name.


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Crossing our fingers


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

My Grandson and Dumpling


----------



## klouden (Mar 29, 2013)

While building our coop my daughters barred rock wouldn't leave her side so she sat in her tool belt the entire time.


----------



## klouden (Mar 29, 2013)

This is Daphne thinking she is a mommy bird


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope I posted this in the right place!


----------



## gdngrls-flock (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahhh, I love this story, you and Sizzle should win


----------



## sharktooth (Nov 10, 2012)

My daughter Ella and Raven with her babies and The Chicken Meeting


----------



## COMPUTERCRASHER (Oct 1, 2013)

*here is two of my hens*

two of 12


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

Memories of Spring Egg Gathering


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Diva, looking funky!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Did I Do That?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the world, October Glory.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerel.


----------



## corilaina (Nov 11, 2013)

So you think you can dance?!


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Are you ready for your close up *

Chocolate orpington bantam. Couldn't keep the camera away from him lol


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

Delyla and Betty and Brenda wondering if I have and treats


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are several pictures from my small farm!  Hope all you guys like them. I would love to win this!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

And here are several more, lol. You can tell I'm desperate.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

And some more.......... lol.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> Cubalaya cockerel.


Beautiful!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

dcfrenkel said:


> View attachment 13587
> Strawberries
> 
> Nostalgia for warmer days...


Beautiful hens! What kind is that one in the middle?


----------



## Peggi (Feb 28, 2013)

Before and After (collecting eggs)


----------



## Peggi (Feb 28, 2013)

*Ozzy*


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

The leaves actually DO change color in Texas









"I'll be on point today, dog"









Hot Dog!! (Homemade costume) 









... Who thinks he is a child (or a much smaller dog)


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the forum and have stumbled across this wonderful idea of photo of the month that you do. I have a couple of questions if someone could help please 

With December's photo of the month being open for entries does that mean this one is now closed?
If not when is the closing date?
How many photos can we post (as many as we like? Upto a certain number, one photo per chicken?) 

I understand that the photos need to be themed around chickens but wondered if each month they had to be themed around what happens in that month eg xmas, autumn/spring, easter etc or just photos you have taken then.

Sorry for the question overload


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Mainly of Dave my funny white Silkie who likes to bath in wet mud!
And my biggest hen and littlest chick.
Also came into find having a wander on the sofa!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry forgot this one!


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

David


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My Legacy hen


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

When will we know who the winners are for November? I hope I don't miss it


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My little mallards love our wood pile!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The December P.O.T.M. was from last year.


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

My new BLRW's and their 5 minutes of fame as humans.


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, here are my photos for November's POTM

Bob, our Buff Marsh Daisy rooster



here is Penny, Amy & Sheldon my 10 week old Sablepoots



here are Del & Racquel, our Brahmas



and I couldn't resist this little fella, day old Marsh Daisy cross


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

MisUnderstood said:


> When will we know who the winners are for November? I hope I don't miss it


After the month is over. Thread then closes so judges can pick the winner. Winner posted usually within a week after.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gem said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and have stumbled across this wonderful idea of photo of the month that you do. I have a couple of questions if someone could help please
> 
> With December's photo of the month being open for entries does that mean this one is now closed?
> If not when is the closing date?
> ...


That thread was already closed. It was from December 2012. The current thread for photo of the month is this one for November 2013. Contest ends with the end of the month. Thread closes at that time so there will be no further entries. Photos are then judged which takes a a few days. A new thread is started with the start of the new month for entries.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Attack formation! She's got table scraps!


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

How many chickens can fit in a tub?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!

sclark73

Eda, Faye and their chicks








​


----------

